# Muffin the ferret! :D



## Kiszka (Feb 21, 2010)

*Minka the ferret! *

Name: Minka
Age: 23
Sex: Female
Species: Ferret
Height: 5'4"
Weight: 135lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur and markings: Her fur coloring type is called 'Sable Panda'. That means her primary body coloring is sable with a white undercoat, head, feet, and tail tip. White undercoat shows through on torso. Nose is pink.  (Usually not drawn with boobs.) 
- Eye color: Green
- Other features: Green collar with red heart tag reading "Minka" on the front, sometimes glasses
Behavior and Personality: Lazy - needs 10 hours of sleep a day (12+ is desirable), sometimes super hyper, bites and chews on everything, easily distracted, doesn't like to get her paws dirty, gets along well with cats

Skills: photography, poetry, repairing broken items, computer savy
Weaknesses: writing (essays and such),  bad short-term memory

Likes: chasing squirrels, climbing, hiding, photography, painting, prancing through the rain
Dislikes: being smothered with affection, being licked or drooled on

History: Like most ferrets, Minka has a predisposition to illness. She's usually always has a stuffy nose and was diagnosed with hypothyroidism in her teens. It's under control now, but contributes to her sleepiness and laziness.

---

Clothing/Personal Style: Usually goes commando because of lack of girly parts shown. If wearing clothes, usually a loose fitting t-shirt and jeans.
Refs:




























Goal:
Profession: Nature Photographer
Personal quote:
Theme song:
Birthdate: August 24th
Star sign:

Favorite food: chocolate, pickles, red starburst, salami, cheese sticks
Favorite drink: pomegranate blueberry juice, sprite, passionfruit iced tea
Favorite location: fields, forests, etc
Favorite weather: overcast (good for photography ;])
Favorite color: yellow

Least liked food: onions, tomatoes, peppers, peanut butter, anything spicy
Least liked drink: Coke, Pepsi, etc, most alcoholic drinks
Least liked location: 
Least liked weather: COLD

Favorite person: Ockniel
Least liked person: 
Friends: Ramm, Leighla, Aodhan
Relations: Mother, Father, lots of siblings
Enemies: 
Significant other: Ian
Orientation: Straight


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome Muffin to the forum, just... might not be the best idea to cross her with shadow.. eh?


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

The picture you clipped for your avi is adorable  also, I like how you have the elongated torso like a real ferret, makes a unique character.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> The picture you clipped for your avi is adorable  also, I like how you have the elongated torso like a real ferret, makes a unique character.


Aye. Indeed. very unique.


----------



## Kiszka (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Welcome Muffin to the forum, just... might not be the best idea to cross her with shadow.. eh?


Haha, I'm not new. 
And wha? Shadow?



Bando37 said:


> The picture you clipped for your avi is adorable  also, I like how you have the elongated torso like a real ferret, makes a unique character.


Thanks, and it can go either way. :]


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Haha, I'm not new.
> And wha? Shadow?
> 
> 
> Thanks, and it can go either way. :]



I mean, a snow leopard would eat a poor little ferret. we dont want that.


----------



## Kiszka (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> I mean, a snow leopard would eat a poor little ferret. we dont want that.


haha okay xD


----------



## TDK (Feb 21, 2010)

Awwwwww so cute :3


----------



## Leon (Feb 21, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> So I never really planned on doing this, but I was bored so I figured I might as well..
> 
> 
> Picture:
> ...


 
I've always loved your avatar and I'm glad I got to see the full thing, it's cute. :3


----------



## Kiszka (Feb 21, 2010)

leon said:


> I've always loved your avatar and I'm glad I got to see the full thing, it's cute. :3


Thanks, I think so too. :]



TDK said:


> Awwwwww so cute :3


Thanks :3


----------



## torachi (Feb 21, 2010)

Definetly cute, dig the quick color transition from pure white to grey, like she's wearing a fluffy sweater. <3


----------



## Kiszka (Feb 21, 2010)

torachi said:


> Definetly cute, dig the quick color transition from pure white to grey, like she's wearing a fluffy sweater. <3


The color is sable (muted brown)  and thanks. :]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 21, 2010)

Adorable, ferrets are great :3


----------



## Lobar (Feb 21, 2010)

How much did you pay Keihound for that pic?  His (/her?) commission information down and isn't taking commissions now anyways, and I wanna know if I should watch for them to open back up again.


----------



## torachi (Feb 21, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> The color is sable (muted brown)  and thanks. :]


 
Are my eyes fucked up or is it just not a color pic?


----------



## Lobar (Feb 21, 2010)

torachi said:


> Are my eyes fucked up or is it just not a color pic?



Either your eyes or your monitor.  Fur is dark brown, not black.


----------



## torachi (Feb 21, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Either your eyes or your monitor. Fur is dark brown, not black.


Holy shit...eye doctor time!


----------



## Kiszka (Feb 23, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Adorable, ferrets are great :3


Thanks! I think they are too! 


Lobar said:


> How much did you pay Keihound for that pic?  His (/her?) commission information down and isn't taking commissions now anyways, and I wanna know if I should watch for them to open back up again.


$20, but it was only a shaded lineart. I colored it myself.
The info from when she was offering them is here http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/992959/
Her pencil head sketches will probably be open again soon. :]


torachi said:


> Are my eyes fucked up or is it just not a color pic?


Your eyes are fucked up I guess.. xD
Like said, the fur is dark brown.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 23, 2010)

I like the whole pic as well, a other cute vote here too thanks for showing it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

Finally did it huh? I remember you from a year ago with my previous newfaggy account.
Mediocre(Very well made) pictures, although commisioned. I will never pay for a file or a piece of paper. Unless it's a deep involved files about the secrets of the neutron?
It is weird to my eyes that only head is white, makes me think racist.
Well, everything else is good and that's about it.


----------



## Kiszka (Feb 24, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I like the whole pic as well, a other cute vote here too thanks for showing it.


You're welcome and thank You! :3


CynicalCirno said:


> Finally did it huh? I remember you from a year ago with my previous newfaggy account.
> Mediocre(Very well made) pictures, although commisioned. I will never pay for a file or a piece of paper. Unless it's a deep involved files about the secrets of the neutron?
> It is weird to my eyes that only head is white, makes me think racist.
> Well, everything else is good and that's about it.


Uh.. I'm not sure what you are talking about. I don't think I ever talked to anyone about making a ref sheet thing on here..

Mediocre doesn't mean 'very well made'. Mediocre means low quality.. =/

Uh... yea.. the head being white has nothing to do with being racist.. It's the fur coloration style of a 'panda' ferret..

Thanks, i guess.. =/


----------



## Lobar (Feb 24, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> You're welcome and thank You! :3
> 
> Uh.. I'm not sure what you are talking about. I don't think I ever talked to anyone about making a ref sheet thing on here..
> 
> ...



Ignore him, nobody ever has any idea what he's talking about, aside from being sure that he doesn't either.

Thanks for the info, that seems pretty reasonable for a pic that well done.  It's adorable. :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 24, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> You're welcome and thank You! :3
> 
> Uh.. I'm not sure what you are talking about. I don't think I ever talked to anyone about making a ref sheet thing on here..
> 
> ...



That's just a bit of fake positive sarcasam, everything is good overall. The quality is high, the racist part is just a joke to signify "skin" colors(Black and white), and I saw you post back in the days, though you truly didn't talk with anybody about a ref sheet here. The mediocre part is an overused fad by me, to either signify a very good thing or a fail-piss-poor bad thing.



Lobar said:


> Ignore him, nobody ever has any idea what he's talking about, aside from being sure that he doesn't either.
> 
> Thanks for the info, that seems pretty reasonable for a pic that well done.  *It's adorabl**e*. :3


Oh you.
There is no reason to get angry of what you said, I am pretty sure that what I said was kind of fuzzy and hard to understand 0_0. Well, my writing style changes with time and space.
And yes, the bolded part is utterly true.


----------



## Kiszka (Mar 2, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Ignore him, nobody ever has any idea what he's talking about, aside from being sure that he doesn't either.
> 
> Thanks for the info, that seems pretty reasonable for a pic that well done.  It's adorable. :3


Oh alright. One of _those people._

I thought it was. xD


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

cute ^^


----------

